# Fragen zur Htc Vive



## sewafecool (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe ein parr Fragen zur HTC Vive, da ich sie mir vielleicht bald holen werde.

1. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von 55 cm ( bin 14) passt die dann überhaupt auf mein Kopf?
2. Ich muss ja die HTC Vive mit dieser kleinen Box verbinden und die wiederum mit dem Computer. Sind da alle Kabel die zum Verbinden mit dem Pc wichtig sind dabei?
3. Ich habe ein Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma Headset. Da ich gehört habe, dass die In-ear Kopfhörer schlecht sind kann ich mein Headset mit der Vr- Brille verbinden?
4. Ich habe noch Sorgen um die Raumgröße, was ist das Minimum?
5. Ich habe gesehen, dass vermutlich sogar noch Ende dieses Jahres die HTC Vive 2.0 erscheinen soll. Sollte ich dann lieber noch warten? Da ich eine GTX 980 Ti, 16 GB RAM und einen i5-6600k habe, das wenn die neue erscheint und ich solange warte, das mein Pc diese Anforderungen nicht mehr schafft. Könnt ihr mich da beruhigen?

Ich glaube das dürften alle Fragen gewesen sein. Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## CastorTolagi (20. Juli 2016)

Zu
1. Weiß ich gerade nicht und komm vermutlich frühestens am WE dazu nachzumessen, aber die Bänder gehen sehr weit auf, denke also nicht dass das ein Problem ist. Kleine Köpfe sind eher ein Problem als große.
2. Die Boxen musst du weder untereinander verbinden noch mit dem PC. Die brauchen nur Strom und die Stecker dafür sind dabei. Es ist auch ein Sync Kabel dabei sollten die Boxen nicht direkt Sichtkontakt haben aber wenn man alles richtig aufbaut braucht man das nicht.
Und wenn doch reicht es die beiden Boxen einmal zu syncronisieren und das wars.
3. Klar
4. 1,5x2,0m minimum. Ich empfehle aber auf jeden fall eine möglichst quadratische Fläche
5. soweit ich weiß nur Kosmetik, keine technischen Verbesserungen. Der Kabelsalat wird vielleicht aufgeräumt was manchmal nerven kann.


----------



## sewafecool (20. Juli 2016)

Zu 2. Ich meine die Linkbox ^^ sind die Kabel die mit dem Pc verbunden werden müssen dabei?


----------



## CastorTolagi (20. Juli 2016)

Ach so.

Jepp USB und HDMI-Kabel sind dabei genauso wie der Stromanschluss für die Box.
das hier ist alles in der Kiste:
http://static.srcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/htc-vive-virtual-reality-headset-box-contents.jpg


----------



## sewafecool (20. Juli 2016)

Und wie ist das wenn mein Raum etwas mehr als 5 Meter in der Quere wäre, da dass Maximum für die Cubes ja bei 5 Meter legen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (21. Juli 2016)

Dann KANN die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Boxen immer mal wieder abreisen.
Ich sage absichtlich "kann" weil das nicht sofort bei 5,01m anfängt sondern etwas variiert.
Aber mehr als 5,5m Diagonale habe ich bisher auch nicht realisieren können.

Wenn du die Boxen also etwas näher zusammenschieben kannst wäre das auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.
Bei einem Freund von mir haben wir die zweite Box einfach auf ein Kammera-Stativ geschraubt (Die Boxen haben eine entsprechende Gewindebohrung)

Nur eine Box zu verwenden ist zwar auch möglich, aber man merkt gleich, dass das Tracking darunter leidet.
Für stehend oder sitzend ist eine Box ausreichend für Raumfüllend auf jedenfall beide verwenden.


----------



## sewafecool (21. Juli 2016)

Jetzt nochmal ne Frage, wann dängt eigentlich der Spaß in der Raumgröße erst richtig an, da ich finde 2x2 Meter sind recht wenig oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## CastorTolagi (22. Juli 2016)

Kommt ganz auf das Spiel an, weil nicht jedes Spiel gleichstark die freie Bewegung im Raum nutzt.
Tilt-Brush z.B. wäre auf 100m² richtig geil.
Bei Job-Simulator reicht hingegen schon eine kleine Fläche.

Aber ein Punkt ist viel wichtiger:
Die Spielfeldgröße sollte keinesfall direkt an einer Wand enden.

Mein Spielfeld hat 2,5x2,5m mit mind. 0,5m "Auslauffläche" auf allen Seiten.

Glaub mir das letzte worauf du bei Spielen wie Space Pirat Trainer achtest ist die Gitterbegrenzung des Spielfeldes


----------



## Aveonik (26. Juli 2016)

Weils grad so schön zur Raumgröße dazu passt..

Hat schonmal jemand in Räumen mit Dachschräge das ganze ausprobiert ? Ich hab zwar lauter angenehm große Zimmer..aber alle haben eine Dachschräge und wenn ich die Box soweit ins zimmer reinziehe damit die Dachschräge nichtmehr vorhanden ist, verlier ich ungefähr den halben Raum und dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sichs überhaupt noch ausgeht auf das mindest Maß zu kommen.
Mich würde interessieren wie die Raumabmessung funktioniert..ob das Gitternetz dann die Dachschräge ebenfalls anzeigt. Bis zur Hälfte von der Dachschräge könnt ich ja immerhin noch aufrecht hingehen 

LG
Ave


----------



## CastorTolagi (26. Juli 2016)

Hey Aveonik

völlig berechtigte Frage:
Die Raumhöhe wird NICHT dargestellt und auch nicht berücksichtigt, nur die seitlichen begrenzungen.
Du vermisst nur eine 2D-Fläche.
Sprich du könntest die Boxen so aufstellen, dass sie auch die Dachschräge einbeziehen und beim vermessen des Raums kannst du theoretisch bis bis zum Kniestock messen.

Das ist natürlich reichlich dämlich und nicht praktikabel, aber es ist dadurch natürlich möglich eine Schräge zumindest soweit einzubeziehen, solange du noch stehen kannst.
Aber auch das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert den bei nicht wenigen Spielen musst du die Kontroller in irgendeiner Situation auch mal über den Kopf halten.
Um das mal schmerzlich zu verdeutlichen: HORRIBLE VR ACCIDENTS | Selfie Tennis - VIVE - YouTube


----------

